# Help! Bandsaw not cutting straight anymore



## Cody Killgore (Jul 23, 2014)

I have not had this issue before. I don't know why it's doing it. I have a 14" Powermatic Bandsaw w/ a riser block. The last few times I have tried to cut something on it, it seems like the blade is drifting to the left (facing the teeth). When I let pressure off the block of wood I'm trying to cut, it pulls the piece of wood off of the fence and it is very noticeable that it was not cutting straight. It is drifting to the left a very large amount and I have now ruined a couple very expensive pieces of wood. I cannot cut blocks into knife scales anymore with it as it will not cut straight enough.

Anybody know what's causing this or what I might can try to fix it? I know the blade is a little dull as I had cut up a bunch of oak with it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2014)

Check your guide blocks and guide bearings, see if anything is loose or worn, if you have a spare blade, throw it in and see if it changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 23, 2014)

Also, double check your blade tension, if you got it hot on an earlier job it might have stretched a bit....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 23, 2014)

I encounter this every time I use a dull blade. I've had pretty good success using a Dremel with those little replaceable griding discs sharpening my blades 3 or 4 times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2014)

Get a new blade- was the oak green? How much pitch on blade?  You could try cleaning it- soak it in greased lightning but the best solution- NEW blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 23, 2014)

A dull blade will do it every time. You also should check and make sure that your blade is tracking in the middle of the tires on the wheels of the saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds like I need to put a new blade on it. I guess I didn't really want to since it seems like I just replaced it before I cut the oak.

It was white oak and it was still pretty wet.

Thanks for advice guys. I'll go check all of this out and slap a new blade on there, see if problem is solved.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 23, 2014)

I was at the same perdicament. I cut a bunch of hedge turning blanks and sold them, and the combination of bark, dirt, and just stupidly hard wood wore them out in no time. I was going through a blade a day, just cutting for a couple hours. I would never, ever, ever, ever, ever want to try and sharpen a 6+ TPI blade... because a 111" blade at 3 TPI has enough teeth to sharpen. And, I'm sure the dremel is nowhere near as good as a professional sharpening... but it saved me 2-3 blades (ie... $75 or so) for every one I sharpened 3-4 times. If you're not doing a lot of cutting though, you might be best off to get a new one. Maybe sharpen that old one you have and use it on wood that will eat blades up pretty quick.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2014)

Like everyone else said, dull blade, or a blade that has been damaged by a rock,grit, metal, etc


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't have a fence on mine. I just mark a line, to follow, with a straight edge. If the blade is a little dull and wanders a bit it doesn't matter because are following the line instead of depending on the fence.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 24, 2014)

I will experience blade drift on my 3/8" blades only. 1/4" tracks with the fence as does all blades 1/2" width and up.
When I want to rip or re-saw with the bandsaw, I put on a sweet cutting 3/4" blade. It tracks with the fence perfectly.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 26, 2014)

Cody,
If using a fence check your set bolts on top of fence. Mine had come loose and caused a similar drifting problem.


----------

